# new M5 @ Perf Center Q



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Are they equipped with the old or new (2013 version) Navi?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Ucla95 said:


> Are they equipped with the old or new (2013 version) Navi?


Visual cues appear to be the new version, however they are pre-production models and the system is not fully functional. Not sure if the actual production models will have the same iDrive version or not :dunno:.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Just to follow up, I saw a dealer message that went out today confirming the new navigation system will be in the M5. Hope that helps!


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

See you in late Oct. Lifesaver.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

You don't have to answer but why do you care? You only drive the PC car on their track and won't need navigation to find it or your way around it. You will get delivery on your M5 including instruction on whatever navigation it has. I am sure I'm missing something but it doesn't seem like it matters much whether the PC cars even have navigation.

Jim


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

JimD1 said:


> You don't have to answer but why do you care? You only drive the PC car on their track and won't need navigation to find it or your way around it. You will get delivery on your M5 including instruction on whatever navigation it has. I am sure I'm missing something but it doesn't seem like it matters much whether the PC cars even have navigation.
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim,

I believe the question was more related to ordering a new M5 and what it would come with. It was not clear until yesterday whether the M5 would receive the new iDrive version being released. I don't think it was related to using it in our vehicles here for driving. That's my guess anyways... :dunno:

Take care :thumbup:


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Exactly. Thank you very much


----------

